# Intake Question



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...go to the GM website and read their "release" literature about how the Cruze turbocharging system works, especially the sequence:

• inlet air stream source.
• where/how/why "heat" gets put "into" the air stream.
• where/how/why "heat" gets "removed" from the air stream.
• air stream into engine.

...also, lookup the acronym *F*ront-*M*ounted *I*nter-*C*ooler (*FMIC*) and what function it plays in the above sequence.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...go to the GM website and read their "release" literature about how the Cruze turbocharging system works, especially the sequence:
> 
> • inlet air stream source.
> • where/how/why "heat" gets put "into" the air stream.
> ...


Well after about an hour of searching I discovered that it appears that the intake air is cooled by the intercooler...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The cooler the intake temps the better, this is true on ALL engines. It doesn't matter if the motor is turbocharged, supercharged, or n/a, cooler air pulled into the motor is more dense and can produce more power. A basic rule of thumb is that every degree cooler the air coming into the engine will result in the same amount of reduced temperature through the intercooler, intake manifold, combustion chamber and exhaust temps. Meaning that if a cold air intake pulls in air that is 15 degrees cooler than a short intake that pulls in air from the engine bay, then the intercooler, intake manifold, combustion and exhaust temps will all also be roughly 15 degrees cooler.

I highly recommend you and anyone else who wants to learn everything about turbocharging to read the book Maximum Boost by Corky Bell. Its great book, i learned so much from it.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

So how much and how cold your air going into your engine are the two big factors. At a base level as air gets colder, it gets denser which means more 02 per cubic inch of air. More 02 means more efficient combustion. 

This is why, especially on a turbo car when the outside temp drops below 32 and especially into the low teens (in F by the way) you will notice a boost in performance. My Subaru turbo is stock except for a cat back exhaust and whenever the temp dropped down into the teens my butt dyno showed at least at good 10-15% boost in power. 

The injen intake takes air from the other side of the engine compartment so that air being sucked up is what is coming in from the front vents and/or under the bumper where its open. That being said a heat shield is not going to do much of anything unless you are looking at something where its a short ram intake where your intake cone is in the engine compartment itself in which case a shield that is in the direction of the engine to promote cooler air from the radiator side into the intake it would make a difference. 

Some drag strip crazies have even gone as far as building a box to put dry ice into so that the air going into the engine is 'super cooled' at the drag strip and such. 

Also with forced induction cars its more about the availability of air as the engine is 'sucking' air in vs a normally aspirated engine where some people will try to 'create' forced induction like the ram air systems on pontiacs where they are attempting to put more air into the engine by 'ramming' air into the car. Whereas on turbo/supercharged engines the turbo/supercharger is sucking air in so really its about how much good air the engine can suck in.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ICE = self-propelled air-pump...it's _all_ about the *air* (and gasoline!)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any good thoughts about the Injen Intake thats being released in a week or so?


----------

